# scroll saw blades for rather old Craftsman saw



## prodesigner (Nov 4, 2011)

I have my fathers decades old Sears Craftsman scroll saw. I remember using it as a kid, also decades ago. I have been able to download the owners manual. In the manual it says the saw uses 6 to 8 1/2 blades. Problem is I cannot find blades that size. Most everything is 5 inches. Any help in finding blades or opinions on using the 5 inch blades is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Don't have one, but in this video, the guy shows how to use 6" coping saw blades in an old C-man scroll saw:

Old Craftsman Scroll Saw - cheap 6in blades

Apparently, you just need to knock out the pins and they are good to go.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I have one of those old Craftsman scroll saws and ended up buying a 1/8" bandsaw blade and cut it up into 6" pieces.
This will give you 13 blades. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bosch-80-in-L-x-1-8-in-W-x-15-TPI-Carbon-12-in-Stationary-Band-Saw-Blade/3197455?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-tol-_-google-_-lia-_-129-_-benchtoptools-_-3197455-_-0&store_code=599&placeholder=null&gclid=Cj0KCQiA-bjyBRCcARIsAFboWg0Kbx8PEoCN7LbJqxH8mOHUOhsFLUcZRz-Bn9Sq8Z2iPlkgGEk5a_YaAvA3EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

